# Batman's Enneagram (In General)



## enumerado (Jun 18, 2018)

Spiritwalker86 said:


> In this case I would say that Bruce Wayne/Batman is clearly an assertive (counterphobic) 6


Hell YES. He takes the form of his basic fear (the winged rat). He is taking the bull by the horns, the tiger from the tail! He had this fear so profound being left alone by his parents that he took an aggressive form to combat injustice. He obviously have authority issues since he is taking justice by his own hands. Sexual 6 can perceive themselves as revels or heroes and batman many times sacrifices his reputation for what is right. In the end he wants to fight threats and perceived threats by being so terrifying that crime will just stop. 

And he has a 5 wing because he is analytical as fuuuuuuck.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

There's no way he can't be a type 1 given his obsession with not being corrupted and his absolutely unbreakable code to the point of absurdity (not killing Joker who continuously kills thousands forever) because he'd be "wrong" to do so. It's too unflinching. I just can't see him not being a 1. But yes, he is also a 5 or 6. So that leaves something like 15 or 16 so 163 or 153 maybe as a Tritype? I'm too lazy to go more in depth right now and it's late so that's my two cents off the top of my head. Btw 3 is the bruce wayne mask wearing aspect, so it makes it's own sense.


----------

